# Friends bird?? (pics)



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, Id like it if no one started saying he was wrong for rehoming the bird ect just her for genral advice please... My friend got a bird of bird trader it dont have an A10, he was told its a kestral (still young) can anyone guartee them please or give any thoughts on what they think it may be...Thank you in advance.

This is only a post for a friend i dont know anything about birds of pray so please dont bite my head off.


----------



## williamsom (Feb 24, 2009)

looking at it i would say it is wild caught as it has no rings on which are normally put on at a couple days of age.​


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

williamsom said:


> looking at it i would say it is wild caught as it has no rings on which are normally put on at a couple days of age.​



Oh right...Im unsure i will talk to my friend tomorrow and see how the little one is ect...Any idea if its a kestrel?


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

poor little thing looks scared.

i agree with the above, any responsible breeder will use closed rings and supply a10 forms, they've got themselves an illegal bird.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like a kestrel chick to me. If he knows nothing about rearing bop get one of the keepers on here or someone from a falconry forum to either help him through it or get her to someone who can.. A poorly imprinted bird is not a nice one! Bird trader has some right dodgy people on there.


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

becky89 said:


> Looks like a kestrel chick to me. If he knows nothing about rearing bop get one of the keepers on here or someone from a falconry forum to either help him through it or get her to someone who can.. A poorly imprinted bird is not a nice one! Bird trader has some right dodgy people on there.



Thank you for your advice...Could you advice anyone who i can get in contact with if my friends has any further questions ect..


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes its a Kestrel. Certainly sounds dodgy to me! Poor bloody bird! What does your friend intend to do with the bird?


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

DebbieLuke said:


> Thank you for your advice...Could you advice anyone who i can get in contact with if my friends has any further questions ect..


LoveforLizards and miss ferret both have bop on here, I know miss ferret has worked with a kestrel. I'm not sure if either have reared any from young but still worth asking. 
The Falconry Forum has experienced people on there, just tell him to ignore any people giving stick, unfortunately there's always a couple that do it but I'm sure there will be someone on there to help him if he needs to.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

looks like a young kestrel to me. although i don't know anything about BOP, just what they look like. 

not wanting to have a go, genuinely interested. why did he buy it if he didn't know what it was? what's he hoping to do with it?


----------



## GRS (Feb 20, 2008)

Buying wild caught birds!!:blowup::blowup:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

GRS said:


> Buying wild caught birds!!:blowup::blowup:


Facepalm.

Who says this bird isn't CB? They aren't born with rings & anklets on. :whistling2::whistling2:

Also, your friend should contact DEFRA in regards to the A10 and rings etc, as soon as possible.


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

If its not got rings and docs its most certainly wild caught. Even if it was CB its illegal to buy or sell a Native bird species without a ring!

The bird is also looking way to young to be split from its parents no respectable breeder would allow this.

Also i hope im wrong but if thats the birds cage/home its perched upon give your friend a slap from me and tell them it needs a proper avairy.

To be honest your friend needs a slap anyway for buying a bird they know nothing about... they cant even confirm its species FFS.


----------



## GRS (Feb 20, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Facepalm.
> 
> Who says this bird isn't CB? They aren't born with rings & anklets on. :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> Also, your friend should contact DEFRA in regards to the A10 and rings etc, as soon as possible.


Hmmm,selling without rings or paper work.Is it not rather strange for a 'straight' dealer to be selling birds like this?Looks very dodgy to me.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

cueball said:


> If its not got rings and docs its most certainly wild caught. Even if it was CB its illegal to buy or sell a Native bird species without a ring!
> 
> The bird is also looking way to young to be split from its parents no respectable breeder would allow this.
> 
> Also i hope im wrong but if thats the birds cage/home its perched upon give your friend a slap from me and tell them it needs a proper avairy.


Given the way the BOP trade is heading, I'd say rings/A10s hold no significance to finding out whether or not a bird is wild caught. You only need to look at the amount of Barn Owls that have been sold this year without them to see that.
It isn't too young to be split from its parents, at all. A bird still covered in down does _not_ need an aviary, although granted an imprint pen would be a better idea than any cage.



GRS said:


> Hmmm,selling without rings or paper work.Is it not rather strange for a 'straight' dealer to be selling birds like this?Looks very dodgy to me.


As above. It is both strange and illegal, but certainly not uncommon.


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a little up date, The bird is now gone to a man in derbyshire who rescues Birds Of Prey through the RSPCA. Also it was a kestral around 3-4 weeks old so we just hope the little one makes it now.


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

cueball said:


> If its not got rings and docs its most certainly wild caught. Even if it was CB its illegal to buy or sell a Native bird species without a ring!


Thats not actually true. The bird can be chipped instead of rung for A10 purposes.:whistling2:


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Satans Little Helper said:


> Thats not actually true. The bird can be chipped instead of rung for A10 purposes.:whistling2:


True, but DEFRA will generaly only except a chip if the bird is unable to be close rung, eg. wild disabled adult, injury to legs that would prevent a ring being used, etc. For a captive bred, hand reared bird there is no excuse, other than posably slipping the ring un-noticed in the nest, but either way there should still be the A10 and the details of the chip. Whether Wild caught or just a lazy breeder, it is still illegal to sell the bird.


----------

